# egg not toasty warm but pigeon is fit?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i have a fit pigeon but he doesn't really seem to do the the job when it comes to laying on the egg, he's stronger then the rest of my other birds but yet he can't warm up the eggs at all.

Is it because of the proportion of the pigeon? where his chest is dominant and his belly is small?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

may I ask you're age?

I do not have a clue what you are talking about.. any pigeon can keep the egg/s warm if they sit on them reguardless of body type. how do you even know what temp it is on the eggs when he sits them.? are you hovering with a thermometer?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm 11, and nope this pair i have never seem to be able to hatch any eggs. The Hen seem to do a good job but when its the cocks turn to sit on the egg it gets cold. had this pair for 4 months now not a single egg, hatched from them.

so what about my age?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it would be impossible for the eggs to get cold when a bird is sitting on them reguardless of who it is. Im sorry it does not make sense.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

gbhman said:


> Is he actually sitting on the eggs? or is he sitting and the eggs are pushed out to the side? some birds are just horrible parents, just as with humans haha.


One gets pushed to the side and he limbs for a few seconds on one leg after they switch turns, it's weird.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe Spirit wings can come over and help sit on the eggs, maybe that would make some sence, or cents, or sents? 
The thing to worry about would be the problem of Overcrouding in your loft.
Try to supply more than enough space in your loft! The more room, the Better!
Your Pigeon is becoming distracted from doing it's job of raiseing it's young.


----------

